
Intuit Near Deal to Buy Credit Karma for $7B - tempsy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/intuit-near-deal-to-buy-credit-karma-for-7-billion-11582433880
======
orange_county
So much for free tax filing. If you can't beat them, Intuit buys them out.

~~~
tempsy
I’m confident we will eventually elect someone who will make tax filing more
automated. The government already knows how much you owe. It’s ridiculous that
we have to essentially guess and then have them tell us if we’re right or
wrong, with huge consequences for the latter.

